# Test Results Help!



## Nat_1138 (May 2, 2013)

Hi all,

I've already previously posted on the uterine issues and tubal factor boards about some other issues, so I don't want to seem like a complete and utter loon! But i'm desperately searching for some sort of an answer to our 'unexplained' infertility. 

I've just redone my day 3 and 21 day hormone test and was hoping someone could have a quick look to see if they looked ok. Of course the GP said they were fine, because they were all within normal limits but I know it's not as simple as that. 

Serum FSH : 5.7 u/L
Serum LH: 7.0 u/L
Serum Oestradiol: 123 pmol/L

My day 21 Progesterone was 80. 

Do these numbers look ok to you? Or have any obvious sign of why we have unexplained infertility. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

I can't comment on the others but with your progesterone result being 80 that proves that you definitely ovulated. Anything over 30 is positive for ovulation. 

xx


----------



## Nat_1138 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks mrs peach! I was pretty sure that I'd ovulated, but it's good to know for sure. It's the other results that I'm finding a little more confusing!


----------



## Nat_1138 (May 2, 2013)

Thank you so much gailgegirl.

I did search google and saw the pcos stuff. I've had scans of my ovaries that don't seem to suggest that, plus my testosterone level is very low. 
I was wondering if there were any other reasons for a slightly elevated LH? The ratio of lh:fsh is 1.25:1 as far as i can work out. 

Thank you so much again for the help on this site. It's amazing.


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi sorry to but in but was wandering if you could help me with my fsh levels it's 2.04 is this too low?? 
I would be grateful for any replies


----------

